# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  QLD: Any builders want to build me a timber cabin or transportable

## gros21

Well i cant even get a decent price to get a basic liveable shed built  and fitted out ($1200m2) houses are $1250m2-$1800m2 for basic spec  rectangle house, normal gable roof. 0 luxary items 2 ceiling fans in  house ect. Every one want to do there estate houses with feature  exterior walls ect 
So im hoping there is someone that either works for or can build me a  basic house on site or transportable. Love the look of colourbond or  rough cut timber cladding 
Located rockhampton central qld

----------


## cyclic

https://www.bing.com/search?form=MSNSBE&mkt=en-au&PC=MI9P&qs=n&sk=&q=transportable+home+rockhampt  on  https://www.localsearch.com.au/find/...hampton-region

----------


## gros21

Thanx but Ive done basic searches. They all come back with generic results. Not any real local results.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Have you looked at kitset cabins? Pretty sure Bunnings even have some options.

----------


## shauck

Me?

----------


## phild01

> Me?

  Howdie stranger  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Hi Shauck. long time ... how is it going? 
Gros21, I can recommend Shauck to do a thorough professional job for you  :Smilie:

----------


## shauck

> Hi Shauck. long time ... how is it going? 
> Gros21, I can recommend Shauck to do a thorough professional job for you

   I'm going well. Been on a trip round the country. Queensland isn't so far from me in the scheme of things.

----------


## shauck

> Howdie stranger

  howdie Phil.

----------


## PhilT2

> I'm going well. Been on a trip round the country. Queensland isn't so far from me in the scheme of things.

  You're probably in the 21st century though.

----------


## shauck

> You're probably in the 21st century though.

  Just did so much driving, 2000km isn't that much.

----------


## Moondog55

Shauck>? Could you live on-site in your own tiny cabin ?? 
2k>? Only 24 hours away really if you don't sleep

----------

